# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Bulma, née en Mai 2017. Est-elle condamnée à passer sa vie au refuge ?

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* BULMA
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Femelle
*Âge:* 5 ans 8 mois 
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 




 

Bulma bébé :







N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : *BULMA*

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : FEMELLE

AGE OU DATE DE NAISSANCE (APPROXIMATIF) : Née en Mai 2017

COULEUR : BLANC AVEC UNE OREILLE COLORE ET TACHES MARRON SUR LE DOS/QUEUE

POINT SANTÉ : pas de problème de santé

SON ORIGINE : Sortie avec 7  autres chiots de l'équarrissage fin juillet 2017. Ils avaient été  amenés directement chez le vétérinaire car ils étaient malades. C'est la  sur de Grey (Boon). 

SON COMPORTEMENT :  : Bulma vient au  contact, il est désormais possible de la caresser même si elle est un  peu craintive, par moment elle s'écarte mais revient vite pour les  friandises, elle peut  venir chez une famille d'accueil qualifiée.

Bulma a besoin d'une famille patiente et douce ayant lhabitude des chiens craintifs


FRAIS D'ADOPTION : 

de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
A partir de 8 ans et jusqu'à 9 ans : 170.00 EUROS
A partir de 10 ans : 120.00 EUROS
Chien handicapé : 120.00 Euros

Arrivera  en France, stérilisé(e) si plus de 7 mois, identifié(e) par puce  électronique, vacciné(e) selon le protocole Roumain + vaccin  antirabique, passeport Européen.

Une fois réservé pour être  adopté. L'association s'occupe du rapatriement des chiens en France via  un transporteur routier agréé. Les chiens ont tous les documents  nécessaires pour l'entrée sur le territoire français.


ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18


Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions :   https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*
 Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

Contactez nous : parrainage@archedeternite.org 

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE.

parrainage@archedeternite.org

A L'EQUARRISSAGE

 




 


 

_________________

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ne laissez pas Bulma grandir au refuge

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/r8D0vjUfmeY

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ne l'oubliez pas, c'est encore un chiot

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mais ou est la famille de Bulma ????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ne l'oubliez pas, elle est encore très jeune...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La jolie Bulma n'est pas à son avantage, un bon bain ne lui ferait pas de mal...
Qui est prêt à la dorloter et à la faire belle ???

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Bulma* est  timide et ne se laisse pas facilement approcher, il faudrait qu'elle  arrive rapidement dans une famille afin de l'aider à vaincre ses  craintes de l'humain.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La sublime Bulma attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Mais ou est la famille de Bulma ????

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une très jolie puce.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle et gentille Bulma attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bulma la magnifique...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une petite vidéo de la belle

https://youtu.be/ITIDlQwnekQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Personne ne la remarque et pourtant elle est splendide...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

 ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/mJGGTkt84hM

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

La belle a bien évolué, maintenant elle vient demander des caresses, se laisser toucher si on vient vers elle. C'est suuuuuuuuuuuuuper  :Smile: 


Allez BUBUL une famille va bien finir par craquer sur toi et il faudra être prête

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/MYdPaUSOmOQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Une jolie chienne mais qui malheureusement n’intéresse personne...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

18 Juin 2019 :  Progresse toujours, vient au contact, vient prendre friandises et  caresses, très curieuse tout en restant un peu timide, adoptable.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## GADYNETTE

la douce BULMA a l'air d'une douceur infinie...j'aimerais tellement qu'elle soit adoptée

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/P2g9icJqyts

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Bulma vient au contact, il est désormais possible de la caresser même si  elle est un peu craintive, par moment elle s'écarte mais revient vite  pour les friandises, elle peut venir chez une famille d'accueil  qualifiée.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/IPQEuq6zGSk

https://youtu.be/fpR-nYM0Vy4

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/r3Tw22ZOX70

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Vegane7

FB de la jolie Bulma à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/arche.deter...FYRzrLU6eu6Xgl

----------

